# I need help with my finding my type...



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I thought ISFJ.

You say you don't like to let people down. Your desire to help your friends down to a feeling of responsibility towards them? Si-Fe (if you're looking for descriptions of the ISFJ be careful the internet hates SJ's for some reason...) #NT'sgetalltheinternetpussy


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Cuervo21 said:


> @*choccrunchie --*I usually listen to techno, dance or jazz(anything up beat).
> 
> As for my earnings, you can't really see them properly in the photo. It's not just a plain circle it has a design in it. And for ISFJ I don't think that my sensing function would be first and my intuition would be last. My intuition is probably second I'm guessing... Oh well, I guess one day I'll wake up and find a green man with an orange hat in front of my door who will help me go to a land far far away and then I could discover my cognitive functions with him... But then it turns out he's and alien who want's to eat me and then I'll have to run away from him. And while I run away from him I'll bump into a three-eyed purple monkey who will ask me for wine. But he'd probably want to eat me too.... *ahem* yeah...


ESFJ then. you are no intuitive


----------



## Cuervo21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh okay then. I guess that makes sense. I'm still deciding whether I'm a introvert or an extrovert. I'm sorry for kind of being a b*tch with the whole "Ne" thing. I think I actually do have Ni because most of my stories tend to be in the future or in a different world but the issues that are going on in those worlds are related to the issues that go on in our world. I'm sorry if I was being rude.:sad:


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Nah its okay  Ni is definately in your top 3 functions. I think your order is ni, fe, ti, se or fe, si, ne, ti. Sorry for attacking you btw. I really thrive on arguments >.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

-was originally an edit for my previous post because my phone wouldnt let me click "edit post"-


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

*@Cuervo21
*There is no question that I am an ENTP. My stories typically take place in the future or other worlds. I have very strong Ni. Very strong Ne. Very strong Ti. Pretty well developed feeling functions. 
I loathe Te, though. That's pretty well determined.
At any rate, you strike me as an xNTP. In your picture, you made an expression that is just like mine. The wide-eyed observing the world--very Ne.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

you're the toughest person ive come across

in the case that you do have a higher preference for intuition:
intp? or xnfj

in the case that you have a higher preference for sensing:
xsfj

but i think ENFJ is most likely. it would explain why your music taste isnt stereotypical of an intuitive

sorry about not being able to pinpoint one type


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

Emerson said:


> I thought ISFJ.
> 
> You say you don't like to let people down. Your desire to help your friends down to a feeling of responsibility towards them? Si-Fe (if you're looking for descriptions of the ISFJ be careful the internet hates SJ's for some reason...) #NT'sgetalltheinternetpussy


yeah cause most SJ's have lives while the majority of loners roaming the interwebs are NTs :3


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> yeah cause most SJ's have lives while the majority of loners roaming the interwebs are NTs :3


The internet pussy is ours, RL pussy is scary shit bro.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

@Emerson, you have got to be the funniest person ive met here xD


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

choccrunchie said:


> @_Emerson_, you have got to be the funniest person ive met here xD


Broslice, this is because INTJ's are whack dogs, yo. (And gangsta speak is just hilarious)

/I'd imagine all the other INTJ's are this witty but they have their head stuck up their ass most of the time pretending to be emotionless robots. This place is about self growth, not digging yourself into a rut... About time people on the NT boards learned that I think.


----------



## Cuervo21 (Apr 2, 2012)

@choccrunchie 
I haven't really thought of ENFJ. I think I'll take that into account. 

---As for the whole being concerned about "not letting people down". It's moreover me not wanting to be a failure rather than letting others down. 
@marzipan01
I would say that I have a strong Ne and Ni. I think I do have Fe and I definitely showed that through this forum.  But I don't think I have an Fe that is under control. I can definitely get a generalization of how others are feeling but I became aware of this last year. So I highly doubt that Fe is my first function.

I should also point out that when I was a child I was extremely energetic and all over the place. As I got older I mellowed down. But I remember that I would get all sorts of ideas for stories and then annoy my parents about it... And that is precisely why I thought that Ne or maybe Ni is my first function. 


*


*


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

Cuervo21 said:


> Oh okay then. I guess that makes sense. I'm still deciding whether I'm a introvert or an extrovert. I'm sorry for kind of being a b*tch with the whole "Ne" thing. I think I actually do have Ni because most of my stories tend to be in the future or in a different world but the issues that are going on in those worlds are related to the issues that go on in our world. I'm sorry if I was being rude.:sad:


Cuervo, you shouldn't be apologizing, you didn't do anything wrong and certainly weren't being rude! With that response, you definitely use Fe.

I get a strong Ne-Si vibe from your responses, a bit of Ti and a growing awareness of Fe. You are the one who first pointed out Ne as something you're aware that you use; it's probably your dominant function. Trust your gut. You talk about being formal in writing and presentation? That's Ti. @marzipan01 is dead on, I'd say you're an ENTP who's just starting to develop Fe.


----------

